# Noise & Music Nuisance at early hours!



## satin (9 Dec 2007)

Hi There,
I am living in an apartment for past many years. Its located at very quiet cul de sac and rarely had any problem. But in last few months, few strangers have moved up in apartment above mine. What can i do about them? Today also they were making noise and playing musik till 3.30am and i had enough and called up gards. They knew that i was up coz of their musik and only stopped when they heard me calling local garda station. How inconsiderate of them?
I have few questions :
1) was it right of me to call garda? I used word STRANGERS earlier coz i know every one living in this block, bar ppl in this apartment, who every time are different group of people...different cars different couple... n so on..

2) what can i do about this one long term? i dont want any confrontations.. i would love to tell owner upstairs what happening in person..but if only i knew who is real OWNER.. all i see is bunch of strangers..different everytime

3) I know i dont wana be party pooper..i love to party.. but i rather go out and go to night club than making noise here...

Any laws guarding permissible hours of partying or making noise nuisance.Can apartment management committee help me with anything in this? or do i have to follow some legal route.. Any input be of great help.

Kind Regards
S Murphy


----------



## ClubMan (9 Dec 2007)

Any use?

[broken link removed]

The management company may also have a set of house rules which they may need to remind the landlord/tenants in question about.


----------



## magern (9 Dec 2007)

Your first point of contact should be with the management company.Ask them to speak to the owner.


----------



## ClubMan (9 Dec 2007)

But when there is a disturbance at anti-social hours then you are perfectly right to call the _Gardai_.


----------



## stir crazy (9 Dec 2007)

ClubMan said:


> But when there is a disturbance at anti-social hours then you are perfectly right to call the _Gardai_.



 *On the citizens information website it says '... the law does not specifically mention an exact level or standard of noise that is illegal...,

 The problem is the guards dont have any powers to do anything straight away unless empowered by a court order. The noise makers are free to make as much noise as they wish until taken to court in a long drawn out process. Is this a correct view ?






 .wysiwyg { background-attachment: scroll; background-repeat: repeat; background-position: 0% 0%; background-color: #f5f5ff; background-image: none; color: #000000; font-family: Verdana, Arial, Arial; font-style: normal; font-variant: normal; font-weight: 400; font-size: 10pt; line-height: normal } p { margin: 0px; }.wysiwyg { background-attachment: scroll; background-repeat: repeat; background-position: 0% 0%; background-color: #f5f5ff; background-image: none; color: #000000; font-family: Verdana, Arial, Arial; font-style: normal; font-variant: normal; font-weight: 400; font-size: 10pt; line-height: normal } p { margin: 0px; }


----------



## ClubMan (9 Dec 2007)

Whatever about the legalities in my few personal experiences in this context calling the _Gardai_ always results in an immediate reduction in noise pollution!


----------



## satin (10 Dec 2007)

Thanks for input .... AS mentioned by stir_crazy(in relation to citizen information website) am surprised there is no set limit to noise. If in this case any one was to measure this sound occurrence, since windows and all were shut, nothing can be heard outside, but since my apartment is right beneath all bass and loud thumping of ppl dancing to it was coming through ...

Now citizensinformation website does state mutually acceptable solution, i have no harm approaching upstair ppl if i know who is the acutual person staying there... there so many strangers from all walks of life...(e.g. builders with van, businessmen with 07 reg merc and bemers, and even bikers... show up)
Last thing i wana do is speak to complete stranger who is either high on alcohol or something else god knows and get into trouble...

AM surprised that gardi are not empowered to do anything in this case..i might try contacting estate agent who sold that apartment to find whose the actual owner and approach the person.

I will speak to me solicitor if this persist...

Regards
S Murphy


----------



## ClubMan (10 Dec 2007)

satin said:


> i might try contacting estate agent who sold that apartment to find whose the actual owner and approach the person.


If there is a management company then you should contact them as they should know who the property owner/landlord is and can contact them. I would imagine that the _EA _will not and probably cannot and (in my opinion) certainly should not give out personal information.


----------



## satin (10 Dec 2007)

Thanks clubman.. will speak to management committee and see what i can get out of them...
Kind Regards
S Murphy


----------



## annR (10 Dec 2007)

Keep a note of the times and dates where there is noise.  You have probably read it already in the noise regulations link which was posted but you can threaten to bring them to the district court.


----------



## Caveat (10 Dec 2007)

Friends of ours had a similar problem - reported it to local EHO (noise pollution falls under their responsibilities too) and the noisemakers were out of the property very shortly afterwards.

Not sure exactly what happened but I imagine the EHO contacted the landlord.


----------



## satin (12 Dec 2007)

Caveat said:


> Friends of ours had a similar problem - reported it to local EHO (noise pollution falls under their responsibilities too) and the noisemakers were out of the property very shortly afterwards.
> 
> Not sure exactly what happened but I imagine the EHO contacted the landlord.



Thanks  for reply,
Sorry i didnt get wat EHO stands for ?? Poor at abbreviations...
Kind Regards
S Murphy


----------



## Flymask (12 Dec 2007)

Environmental Health Office(r)

Below is a section from www.ehoa.ie

Noise
                    Excessive and unwanted noise is one of the great problems                       of modern life and it is often the cause of great annoyance                       and even suffering. Controlling noise is yet another of                       the EHO’s functions.


----------

